# 300 help please?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm about to pick up a 300 4x4 with a bad motor. I found another motor that a guy claims is a 300 on a 2x4 frame, not 100% sure. I know the good motor has a kick start and the tank looks like the one on the 300 that Tacoma posted pics of. I'm wondering if I can put that motor on the bike or if I need to just rebuild the original. If the engines will swap out then it will save me considerable time and money. Any help?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

no you would have to split the cases to swap out the output shaft. so with that being said rebuild the old one dummy. :lol:


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

You know if you'd answer your phone, I wouldn't have needed this post. Lol!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually you just have to take the stator cover off and put it back on with a 4x4 unit. The Honda 300 uses an external "through shaft" and transfercase.

If you have a bad 4x4 engine and a good 2x4 engine...get to wrenchin!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's very helpful, Ty Tacoma. By the way do you have any more pics of yours after you finished it.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I should have some more Sunday


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Actually you just have to take the stator cover off and put it back on with a 4x4 unit. The Honda 300 uses an external "through shaft" and transfercase.
> 
> If you have a bad 4x4 engine and a good 2x4 engine...get to wrenchin!


well the highlifter forums have steered me wrong again. i read a while back the output shafts were different. o well. 

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=2708314&high=2x4+to+a+4x4


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Confusing. I'm goin to pick up the good motor any way. Push come to shove I've plenty of extra parts.


----------

